# E* new HD VS D* HD line up



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

I was with D* for over 10 years than I got my HDTV talked to E* about HD and they said they were the HDTV leaders so I stayed with them then I looked at what E* had and WOW I dropped D* and went to E* I have the vip211 and WOW I'm glade I did E* is great. So if D* is the leader than they need to look at what their comp is doing because D* SUCKS!!!!!!


D* HDTV 900 hr 

ESPN HD Channel 73

ESPN2 HD Channel 72

Universal HD Channel 74

Discovery HD Theater Channel 76

HDNet Movies Channel 78

HDNet Channel 79

TNT HD Channel 75

HBO HD

Showtime HD 


E* HDTV 1700 hr 

Animania HD
Family Room HD
GamePlay HD
Discovery HD Theater
Equator HD
National Geographic Channel HD
DISH Network PPV in HD
Film Fest HD
HDNet Movies
Kung Fu HD
Monsters HD 
World Cinema HD
HDNews
Rave HD
HBO HD
Showtime HD
Starz HDTV
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
NFL Network HD
Rush HD
WorldSport HD
Gallery HD
HDNet
HGTV HD
TNT HD
Treasure HD
Ultra HD
Universal HD 


So who is the leader I know It's E* unless you talk to D* they still think it's them..


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

How about a price comparison?



swissin said:


> I was with E* for over 10 years than I got my HDTV talked to E* about HD and they said they were the HDTV leaders so I stayed with them then I looked at what E* had and WOW I dropped D* and went to E* I have the vip211 and WOW I'm glade I did E* is great. So if D* is the leader than they need to look at what their comp is doing because D* SUCKS!!!!!!
> 
> D* HDTV 900 hr
> 
> ...


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

carmangary said:


> How about a price comparison?


E* 1 HDTV W/HD Locals (where available) 28 HD Channels Top 120 Silver Pak $70/mth ($50 for 10 months) $50 upgrade cost.

D* 1 HDTV W/HD Locals (where available) 11 HD Channels Total Choice $55/mth. (1st month free) No upgrade cost if you order online.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

KingLoop said:


> E* 1 HDTV W/HD Locals (where available) 28 HD Channels Top 120 Silver Pak $70/mth ($50 for 10 months) $50 upgrade cost.
> 
> D* 1 HDTV W/HD Locals (where available) 11 HD Channels Total Choice $55/mth. (1st month free) No upgrade cost if you order online.


E* working MPEG 4 equipment w/ minor bugs.

D* non-working MPEG 4 w/ so many bugs they have resorted to calling Terminex.

So far we have a much better deal and it looks like it is going to stay that way for a good while. We are on the cutting edge of the HD revolution. Much happier with what I have that's in HD even if it is the so called HD lite that some in this forum like to call it. At least we have quite a bit with good quality to watch.


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

D* $99.99 SD+ $5.99 for locals + $9.99 for HD=$115.97

E* $99.99 for HD/SD + $5.99=$105.98

Total packages


----------



## teachsac (Jun 10, 2006)

Right now E* has the upper hand. However, the two companies tend to leap frog each other. D*'s focus is LIL right now. Look for a huge swing in their HD offerings in 07 with the new sat launches. They might change their strategy though if E* keeps attracting customers with their HD offerings.

Scott


----------



## homertiger (Feb 15, 2006)

All of my neighbors have D* and I am proud to say that I am the envy of the hood! Keep it up E*


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> E* 1 HDTV W/HD Locals (where available) 28 HD Channels Top 120 Silver Pak $70/mth ($50 for 10 months) $50 upgrade cost.


Actually as part of Dish's new HD promo announced friday there is no longer a $50 upgrade cost for the 211.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

carmangary said:


> How about a price comparison?


Irrespective of the price thats all we get from D* / E*. Even a million bucks will not change it ...


----------



## debpasc (Oct 20, 2005)

Qwest is offering a new bundle of services that would really save me serious $$$ each month on telephone, high speed internet and TV. Unfortunately, the TV in their package is D*. With a near perfect 622, really good SD quality, spectacular HD quality, and all the HD programming, I cannot make myself trade E* for D*, despite the considerable savings. If the bundle price savings hold and D* eventually really does provide hardware and programming comparable to E* -- then I'll have to jump ship (after my 18 month sentence! Or, maybe D* would pay my $240 early cancellation penalty? I hear new customers get all kinds of great deals!!!)


----------



## swissin (May 25, 2006)

I have looked a D*/E* and Comcast I do not see a real dif in price with any of them ok maybe $1 or $2 but not much if you compare apples to apples.

We need to look at apples to apples not just special officers.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Mar 19, 2006)

swissin said:


> I was with E* for over 10 years than I got my HDTV talked to E* about HD and they said they were the HDTV leaders so I stayed with them then I looked at what E* had and WOW I dropped D* and went to E* I have the vip211 and WOW I'm glade I did E* is great. So if D* is the leader than they need to look at what their comp is doing because D* SUCKS!!!!!!
> 
> D* HDTV 900 hr
> 
> ...


All I have to ask is:

Who the heck did you have service with to begin with? Read the original post. You seem confused. I suggest you take time to spell out the words and then you may see the error of your ways. No offense meant, but your lack of clarity is confusing.


----------

